# Balances for Forest Pines...



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi all
 just a reminder that I need the balances for Forest Pines by the end of April if at all possible....
Any questions, please ask.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 2, 2019)

Twin room is 109 each
Single room is 139

Deposit was 35

Do the maths ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Twin room is 109 each
Single room is 139

Deposit was 35

Do the maths ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

He's right you know.....

Balances due are Â£74.00 twin, Â£104.00 single.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 2, 2019)

Rob can you confirm you have got my balance from about a month ago. Cheers buddy


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2019)

Smiffy can you confirm if i got a single or not?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Rob can you confirm you have got my balance from about a month ago. Cheers buddy
		
Click to expand...

I did indeed mate.
Apologies for not updating thread, but I'm hardly visiting the site nowadays.
Will update fully next day off


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 4, 2019)

ok Â£74 on its way as we spaek.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 4, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			I did indeed mate.
Apologies for not updating thread, but I'm hardly visiting the site nowadays.
Will update fully next day off


Click to expand...

Cheers Rob ðŸ‘


----------



## Leftie (Apr 5, 2019)

Payment made for Dhan and myself Smiffy.

Have a good holiday mate


----------



## Dando (Apr 5, 2019)

Iâ€™ll sort my 3 payments at the end of the month mate


----------



## Dando (Apr 8, 2019)

I've paid my final balance mate.
just need to shake the money from Mark and my Son in Law


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 9, 2019)

Just sent over Â£52 to complete my balance.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 15, 2019)

I will be trying my best to catch up with the current situation tomorrow and will update the threads accordingly. Wish me luck!!

*PLEASE COULD I ASK ALL THOSE STILL TO PAY TO MAKE PAYMENT BEFORE THE END OF THIS MONTH. I AM AWAY ON HOLIDAY ON THE 7TH MAY AND ON MY RETURN WILL HAVE TO SEND THE BALANCE MONIES TO FOREST PINES..... I'M NOT GOING TO HAVE TIME TO CHASE THEM ALL UP. PLEASE DON'T FORGET TO MAKE REFERENCE TO YOUR SITE NAME ON ALL PAYMENTS SO THAT I KNOW WHO SENDS WHAT. THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR HELP LADS/LASSES.   *


----------



## louise_a (Apr 15, 2019)

Just sent mine.


----------



## teegirl (Apr 16, 2019)

Sent balance today ðŸ˜ hope you've had some takers for the empty spots Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2019)

*1. STEVEW86  PAID IN FULL
2. 94TEGSI   PAID IN FULL
3. BLUEINMUNICH   PAID IN FULL
4. GB72   PAID IN FULL
5. BADGER  PAID IN FULL
6. NORRIN RADD  PAID IN FULL
7. EWAN PORRITT  PAID IN FULL
8. ANOTHER DOUBLE   PAID IN FULL
9. MOOGIE  PAID IN FULL
10. TEEGIRL  PAID IN FULL
11. CROW  PAID IN FULL
12. LOUISE A   PAID IN FULL
13. VIRTUOCITY  PAID IN FULL
14. JIMBOH   PAID IN FULL
15. KHAMELION  PAID IN FULL
16. KRAXX   PAID IN FULL
17. FISH   PAID IN FULL
18. LEFTIE   PAID IN FULL
19. DHAN     PAID IN FULL
20. BUTCHERCD   PAID IN FULL
21. DAVE FOSTER  PAID IN FULL
22. ROSECOTT  PAID IN FULL
23. LES SMITH  PAID IN FULL
24. GORDON TAYLOR  PAID IN FULL
25. HACKER HUGHES  PAID IN FULL
26. HEAVY GREBO  PAID IN FULL
27. JIM ROGERS  PAID IN FULL
28. PATRICK S  PAID IN FULL
29. WOOKIE  PAID IN FULL
30. ZARO PAID IN FULL
31. SMIFFY PAID IN FULL
32. RADBOURNE 2010 PAID IN FULL
33. RAY TAYLOR  PAID IN FULL
34. LINCOLN QUAKER PAID IN FULL
35. CHRISD  PAID IN FULL
36. DAVEMC1 PAID IN FULL
37. DANDO   PAID IN FULL
38. MARK LANGLEY SOUTER  PAID IN FULL
39. CAPTAIN RON PAID IN FULL
40 JOBR1850  PAID IN FULL
41. GG26 PAID IN FULL
42. 2BLUE  PAID IN FULL
43. OLD FART  PAID IN FULL
44. GRUMPYJOCK  PAID IN FULL
45. TOPOFTHEFLOP  PAID IN FULL
46. DALE   PAID IN FULL
47. FRAGGER  PAID IN FULL
48. IMURG  PAID IN FULL*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2019)

*COME ON LADS!! 

I HAVE BEEN THROUGH MY BANK STATEMENT AND THERE ARE SOME OF YOU THAT HAVEN'T EVEN PAID YOUR INITIAL DEPOSITS YET!!! THE WHOLE AMOUNT IS DUE TO BE PAID BY THE MIDDLE OF MAY, WHICH MEANS I HAVE GOT 4 WEEKS TO SORT THIS LOT OUT. PLEASE SEND ME YOUR MONIES..................*


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Apr 16, 2019)

Just sent you my Â£104 for this


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey Smithy, just paid my balance Â£104.00

Cheers and looking forward to whipping the old farts this year


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			Cheers and looking forward to whipping the old farts this year 

Click to expand...

The "Comedy Club" starts here!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			The "Comedy Club" starts here!
		
Click to expand...

It will be comedy if Kraax becomes an Old fart this year


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			The "Comedy Club" starts here!
		
Click to expand...

I think its hilarious that at the age of 50, I'll still be classed a Whipper Snappers


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			I think its hilarious that at the age of 50, I'll still be classed a Whipper Snappers 

Click to expand...

In name only ðŸ‘


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 17, 2019)

List updated with latest payments. Thanks for those, but come on lads. Still need quite a few more....


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 17, 2019)

Smiffy can you PM me you Nigerian cousins bank details again, ive cleared my inbox so don't have them any longer


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 17, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			I think its hilarious that at the age of 60, I'll still be thinking about being a Whipper Snapper 

Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 17, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Fixed
		
Click to expand...

Nice bit of editing.... however, the way things are, then I could be a whipper snapper in 10 yrs time


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 18, 2019)

*Come on lads. Still plenty of balances left, and a couple of you have paid nothing at all!!
Help me out here.................*


----------



## rosecott (Apr 18, 2019)

Smiffy said:



*Come on lads. Still plenty of balances left, and a couple of you have paid nothing at all!!
Help me out here.................*


Click to expand...

Still slumming it in Belek but will sort out payments for our 4 when I get back.


----------



## Crow (Apr 18, 2019)

Cheque in an envelope (with stamp!) ready for posting tomorrow.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2019)

*COME ON LADS. A FEW OF YOU PROMISED TO PAY ME BY THE WEEK-END AND STILL NO NEW PAYMENTS RECEIVED. I MUST HAVE THEM BY THE END OF THE MONTH (ONLY ABOUT 8 DAYS TO GO).
ROB*


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 22, 2019)

should have it for you by wednesday Rob.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 22, 2019)

Will pay it tomorrow morning Rob


----------



## GG26 (Apr 22, 2019)

Payment made


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 24, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			should have it for you by wednesday Rob.

Click to expand...

all paid Rob ,plus a bit towards prizes or expenses geezer.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 24, 2019)

paid today, your Nigerian Uncle will be pleased


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 25, 2019)

*Updated with latest payments but still quite a few to come.
Come on lads, I'm on holiday in 12 days time... please help me sort this before I go away, I'd rest easy knowing it's all done.
Thanks
Rob*


----------



## rosecott (Apr 25, 2019)

Smiffy said:



*Updated with latest payments but still quite a few to come.
Come on lads, I'm on holiday in 12 days time... please help me sort this before I go away, I'd rest easy knowing it's all done.
Thanks
Rob*

Click to expand...

Transfer made for Gordon Taylor, Les Smith, Dave Foster and me.


----------



## butchercd (Apr 25, 2019)

Balance sent. Thanks.

Chris.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 25, 2019)

Sorry only just seen this, totally forgot. Will transfer tomorrow on pay day.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 25, 2019)

Mine's done Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2019)

*List updated again, and thanks lads. But still waiting for a few more to complete everything.*


----------



## Dando (Apr 26, 2019)

Rob,
Just paid mark langley Sowterâ€™s and Ben cartrights balances
Dando


----------



## GB72 (Apr 26, 2019)

Just paid mine


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2019)

Updated lads


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 27, 2019)

Paid mine.  Jimboh says he's paying on Tuesday


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2019)

Updated with latest payments.
Just a few more left.
Please lads, let me have them all before I'm off on my hols (7th May).
Cheers


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 30, 2019)

Jimboh paid


----------



## moogie (May 1, 2019)

Payment sent this morning Rob.
Should be with you


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2019)

moogie said:



			Payment sent this morning Rob.
Should be with you
		
Click to expand...

All updated lads....


----------



## Captainron (May 2, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			All updated lads....
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t see the list rob?


----------



## moogie (May 2, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Canâ€™t see the list rob?
		
Click to expand...


See post #16.  ðŸ‘


----------



## Captainron (May 3, 2019)

moogie said:



			See post #16.  ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Ah. Top stuff


----------



## Captainron (May 3, 2019)

Looking at the players on this, I will be firmly in the whippersnappers team at the age of 42 

The NHS is doing too good a job


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 3, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Looking at the players on this, I will be firmly in the whippersnappers team at the age of 42 

The NHS is doing too good a job 

Click to expand...

Harsh, but in my case , very fair ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------

